# Canadae's "new" formula...



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm still on the old stuff......but seriously wondering if I should take the chance on the new when it becomes all that is available.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I am on my 3rd bag of new and have no problems at all..... its like nothing has changed.... no yellow spots in the yard, no scratching etc.....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I am on my 3rd bag of new and have no problems at all..... its like nothing has changed.... no yellow spots in the yard, no scratching etc.....


Well, I can hope for the same as you, Mar :crossfing


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I am on my 3rd bag of new and have no problems at all..... its like nothing has changed.... no yellow spots in the yard, no scratching etc.....


That's really good to hear... sounds like lots of ppl have been having issues.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I asked the lady at the store I get mine at if there were any complaints and she said just about the price going up...but no illness or lawn damage.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah I just paid $100 for 70lbs yesterday, gulp.


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

I am one of the Complainants on Consumers Affairs. Com... 

My GR is still not out of the woods yet (it has been 6 weeks now) She has never been food sensitive and has no known alergies but the new Canidae really did a number on her...

P NUT

(aka Gracie's Mom on ChatEvo)


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I've had Scout on Canidea for a long time. I had no idea they were changing the formula. Are they also changing the package? How do I know if I have the new formula or not? As long as there is no corn I think she will be fine (fingers crossed), she has terrible skin allergies to corn.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Yeah I just paid $100 for 70lbs yesterday, gulp.


I noticed that the 40 lb bag went up $10 but I looked into switching and it seems that all premium food has gone up in price too and is still comparable with Canidea. Now I saw yesterday that they no longer carry the 40lb bag where I shop, they have 35 lb bags and they are the same price as the 40 lb bag used to be. I would pay $45 for the 35 lbs now, not so bad here.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

P NUT said:


> I am one of the Complainants on Consumers Affairs. Com...
> 
> My GR is still not out of the woods yet (it has been 6 weeks now) She has never been food sensitive and has no known alergies but the new Canidae really did a number on her...
> 
> ...


What were her symptoms and what change in the ingredients do you think caused it? Poor girl, hope she's better soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two are doing fine on the new formula...

If a dog was eating the Lamb & Rice formula I can understand the feces changing color. The kibble used to be much darker than it is now.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

My 2 are also doing fine with the new formula.. it is the ALS not the Lamb abd Rice or Chicken and Rice.. Don't know if that has anything to do with anything. I know the ALS rated one star higher than the other on the rate the dog food site because of the fller issue. I thought we had yellow spots in the yard, but they have cleared up.. They scratch now and then.. then I see a flea and take care of that and all is well. So far so good . It is such a headach doing all the research to change I am sticking with as long as all is well. I really don't want to go with a sub standard food with the preservatives, colors, bi products and digest. The no grain ones seem to be hard on the livers.. so I am hoping for the best. As for the price hike.. What hasn't gone up?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So far Tally and Finn seem to be taking the Canidae change in stride, but Tango definitely had an upset stomach. I am confused about if it is okay to add fresh food to their meals a few days a week like yogurt, chicken, turkey or a tablespoon of EVO etc(?). Some experts seem to say it is a great idea, others say in unbalances carefully balanced formulas. Also, ingredients like papayas, pineapples, and tomato skins concern me, maybe irrationally. Is it okay to add to Canidae ALS?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

So far so good - I did notice one stool a bit looser after the change but now all is fine. The new formula is lighter in color (Chicken & Rice forumla). Griff seems to like it better as well. 

Someone was at the feed store the day I bought it returning a small bag of the Sr. formula - her dog got the runs from it. They were able to help her out with a bag of the old formula but warned her they wouldn't be able to continue - once it's gone - it's gone.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

our girls did horrible on it. the yard turned yellow, they had soft bm's, got very itchy & blush got horrible ear infections.

I switched to Taste of the Wild & emailed the Canidae company with my complaints. I got a very rude letter back...I will no longer be using any of their products.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> So far Tally and Finn seem to be taking the Canidae change in stride, but Tango definitely had an upset stomach. I am confused about if it is okay to add fresh food to their meals a few days a week like yogurt, chicken, turkey or a tablespoon of EVO etc(?). Some experts seem to say it is a great idea, others say in unbalances carefully balanced formulas. Also, ingredients like papayas, pineapples, and tomato skins concern me, maybe irrationally. Is it okay to add to Canidae ALS?


I don't add anything regularly but I periodically will add some cooking fat, left overs or some fresh fruits/vegetables. It doesn't seem to bother them although it is funny to see what they will and won't eat


----------



## uhmanda00 (Aug 3, 2008)

i fed canidae als for three or four years. after going through two bags of the new formula, i am now transitioning them to pro plan chicken & rice. it is awesome, sofar!!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh man, we JUST bought a big bag two days ago for our Grace, and were still mixing it with her old food, but I don't want to take a chance getting her sick. I am going to dig out the bag from the trash and take it back to the store and get the pro plan I was thinking of going on in the first place. I also did a lot of research online and thought Canidae ALS would be good to start Grace on and then the puppy in a couple of months, guess not !!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

We've had Tundra for almost 2 months now(he's 13 mos)...he came from the shelter with some food in a baggy (don't know what kind, but they don't use junk). I took him to the vet for a "get acquainted" visit and he recommended SD Lite which I bought. About 3 weeks into that I noticed Tundra shedding quite a bit....but I think it's just time for him to shed and he hasn't really had any "itchies" to speak of....just a lot of hair when I brush him. And his coat on the sides was kind of rough and ratty looking...the rest of him is very soft. Finished up that bag and decided to go with Canidae. I bought the small bag (new formula) of the Weight Management to transition with the SD. Tundra had no issues with switching. When it was time to get a new big bag, I apparently grabbed the last bag of the old formula (I didn't really know about the formula change...just got the bag that had more "lbs" than the others!LOL) He didn't have any problem going to the old formula and I guess when it's done, we'll go back the new formula. 

If anyone has any comments about his coat I'd appreciate it. It's been a long time since we had young goldens and I really don't remember much about their first coat. The vet did say he may be one of those that just doesn't get the long coat which makes for easier upkeep.....my vacuum is getting a workout though.LOL I've starting using the Grizzly Salmon oil too and the pet store where I get his food said to give it a couple of months to notice a change in his coat. 

What's really sad is that my neighbors across the street buy their dogs whatever is on sale at the grocery store so they get something different everytime.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm finishing up my second bag of the new Canidae, and so far so good. Hilton just recently had some soft stools but she has also been a chewing maniac at the same time. She totally chewed an XL deer antler and 2 plastic milk jugs in just 2 days (and who knows what else outside), so that may have contributed to the soft stools.

Since I stopped mixing in the EVO, no more yellow spots in the yard. Funny thing was that when I mentioned that to the guy at the pet food store, his response was -so that's why I have yellow spots in my yard! He feeds a combo of raw and EVO.

I am part of the Canidae breeders club, so I got a bunch of coupons for free 5 pound bags and then money off on the different kinds, like Lamb and Rice, and Chicken and Rice, so I will be trying those as well.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if the the formula change affects Canidae Platinum?

We have been feeding our Goldens it for a long time and have not noticed any change in stools etc...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker eats the Plantium. I haven't read the ingredients on the bag and just assumed they changed it, but the pouring spout _is_ gone!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I got my puppy Andy at 8 weeks old. He was doing good for awhile and then I opened a few bags of dog food. His breeder had him on the old Canadie....I don't know if I got they new one. He is 13 weeks old today.....I have taken him to the vet twice now and have done many test, all showed negitive. We put him on medication and that stopped the runs. Yesterday we stopped the medication and last night I have been up since 12 AM.......every hour...he yelps loud in his crate and wakes me.....I know he has to go! He has the shits again.......then this morninging had a good poop. I am so tired that I want to cry. I have noticed the change in all the the poop.......it looks gritty.....same like the food. My other 2 girls are doing ok. Also, Andys sister had the same problems......they switched the food and she is doing great. I just need to find a good food to swicth him over to.

Im so very tired today. Now everyone is taking a nap.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Ours are doing fine. They eat the ALS. For the first four days two of our Newfs had loose stools....but are good now. Waiting to see what happens with overall health after a few months.



> So far Tally and Finn seem to be taking the Canidae change in stride, but Tango definitely had an upset stomach. I am confused about if it is okay to add fresh food to their meals a few days a week like yogurt, chicken, turkey or a tablespoon of EVO etc(?).


YES add things! Be sure to back down the food a little bit (add a tablespoon of something, take out a tablespoon of dry) when you do...if you do it routinely, or the dog will gain weight.

There is NO SUCH THING as a completely balanced kibble.....no matter what the manufacturer says. That's why they recommend switching "types" (like lamb to chicken or fish or whatever) every three months or so. 

We don't switch....but we add EVERYTHING we eat. Fruit, veggies, meat, soup, pasta, spaghetti sauce, eggs, etc. etc. (No onions or raisins or chocolate....but virtually anything else). They even get ice cream now and again.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> Ours are doing fine. They eat the ALS. For the first four days two of our Newfs had loose stools....but are good now. Waiting to see what happens with overall health after a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am very relieved to be part of this forum and have open discussions like this. Finn and Tally had loose stools today after their Canidae, and they have very good stomachs with few problems, so I am nervous. It is reassuring that everyone is watching their own dogs, and that in 3 or 4 months we'll have a good idea if everything is okay is the forumla overall.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My dogs have just finished up their 4th bag of the new formula (ALS) and I'm happy with it. The only complaints that I have is the new bags are 35 lbs instead of 40 lbs and it still costs the same...oh well...and the new bag is hard to open without tearing it. The old bags were much easier to get open--and that is not a good enough reason to complain. All of the dogs love it so I'm sticking with it. I have noticed some loose stools a few weeks ago but now everything is firmer and smaller than when on the old formula.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I found some old formula Canidae in big bags on Amazon.com, and ordered a few bags. Exp July 2009


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

I am truly thankful that so many of your Fur Kids are doing well on the new Canidae. I did not have the chance to transition Gracie slowly to a new food so her little insides have been rebelling quite a bit. Between finding a new food for her quickly and feeding her homemade Chicken and Rice in between she has been turned "upside down" and inside out... 
I think she has even lost a few pounds. _She kind of needed to anyway as she was 63 pounds at last weigh in..._ The new issue is that she is licking her left hind foot raw... I am not sure but it may be an allergy to the new food or simply a "thorn" in her paw. 

I will update after our visit to the vet tomorrow at 3:00pm EST


Sue


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I have noticed some loose stools a few weeks ago but now everything is firmer and *smaller *than when on the old formula.


 
That's the first thing I noticed!! LOL Hudson used to poop like an elephant, now he poops like a dog! None of my three had loose stools, no brown grass either. I'm not thrilled about the price at all; makes me want to go back to Purina, the hometown-food haha.


----------



## mohanclan (Jul 28, 2008)

The 35 Lb bag is the new formula -- check out the ingredients -- they now have millet, peas and a bunch of other stuff that was never in there before. Cisco' poop started getting really mushy as soon as we started feeding it to him. We are in the process of switching him to California Natural. I am bummed, b/c he seemed to be doing very well on the old Canidae formula.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

OK...ours aren't doing fine anymore. Four with pudding poop....one with softee ice cream cone type poop.

Also....TWO ear infections (two different dogs)....and two others shaking their heads (but nothing visible yet).

This hasn't happened in years.....since before we switched to the original Canidae.

Just went out today. Switching Newfs to Orijen 6 Fish (that's a Newf's natural food), and Taste of the Wild Bison and Venison will be fed to the Goldens.

Will probably switch within a couple of days. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dumped Canidae when I found worms in this last bag I bought. Especially after all these other problems just dont trust them now.


----------



## daisy&jack (Oct 5, 2006)

*Transition to New Canidae*

How long would you suggest keeping a dog on the new Canidae if his stool is loose? Do their stomachs eventually adjust - I'm hoping it will! I am almost done with the old food and need to make a decision on how long to keep Jack on the new formula before thinking about a change. I've been slowly transitioning him and now he's at about 3/4 new and 1/4 old.

And if I do change him I guess it would have to be cold turrkey since I'm out of the old forumula. Does anyone know why or what ingredient in the new Canidae is causing loose stools?

Thanks


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

UPDATE on Scout and her first bag of the new Canidae! 

I got my first 35 lb bag this week and the first meal I fed to her was at night, 50/50 blend of the old and new. She woke me up at 3am with the runs. She NEVER wakes me up at night. I may have given her too much of the new to start but I just assumed it couldn't be that much different, guess I was wrong. She has normalized over the last 3-4 days but she's still going more often than usual and still is on only 50/50 blend. She did go one time a day now it's 2-3 times a day but her bm's are getting firmer. I'm running out of the old formula and I'm scared to give her 100% new. I may have to wean her on to something totally new.

Any suggestions on what to switch her too? It can't contain any corn and must be the same price or less than the Canidea. I live in a big city in the USA and can get just about anything around here. She has been on the Canidae Chicken and Rice and the Canidae Lamb and Rice in the past.

Thank you!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

daisy&jack said:


> How long would you suggest keeping a dog on the new Canidae if his stool is loose? Do their stomachs eventually adjust - I'm hoping it will! I am almost done with the old food and need to make a decision on how long to keep Jack on the new formula before thinking about a change. I've been slowly transitioning him and now he's at about 3/4 new and 1/4 old.
> 
> And if I do change him I guess it would have to be cold turrkey since I'm out of the old forumula. Does anyone know why or what ingredient in the new Canidae is causing loose stools?
> 
> Thanks


I guess if his stool is only loose you could keep him on it forever. Now, if it's watery or pudding like or he's going more than 2-3 times a day I would take him off right away. I know I HATE trying to pick up loose stools in my back yard so I wont put up with it more than a week or so. I honestly dont think Scout will adjust because she's still on only 50/50 blend of the old and new and still having slight problems.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't have these problems with the change over and it was not done slowly. My guys are older thought. I am going to give TOW a go though. It has a bit more protein and I can finally feed them both the same formula. Unless of course the new food doesn't agree with one of them. It that happens, I'll go back to Canidae.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Shelby did fine with the new formula, but Wilson kept having loose stools. If it wasn't for the price increases as well as everything else, I probably would have lived with it. As it was, I did some research and ended up switching them to Pro Plan. We're on our first bag, but they are totally switched now, and the stools have firmed back up nicely. I'm glad I switched!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I looked at pro-plan but Shadow cannot eat it. Oh well...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just opened a new bag Friday night, and as of this morning, Brady has not touched it. Instead he is trying to steal the cat food. I am wondering if this is our first bag with the new formula.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> I just opened a new bag Friday night, and as of this morning, Brady has not touched it. Instead he is trying to steal the cat food. I am wondering if this is our first bag with the new formula.


The easiest way to tell if it's the new formula is...the new bags don't have that handy-dandy pouring spout! Man, I missed that spout.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The kibble seems to be lighter in color and bigger, too.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am using a bag of the new formula and all seems ok with stools etc, so far...I'll keep you posted. The kibble is bigger and lighter...stools appear to be as well (lighter that is)


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Magic has been eating it for several weeks now. I have not noticed any changes in stool or stomach upset.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Ollie's been on the new formula for about 4 weeks now. When I made a switch, I did so very gradually so he didn't have any GI upset. He loved the taste too so we thought it was a good switch. For the past week or so, he's been itching himself so much that I now suspect he might have developed allergy. I'm going to try other food starting next week (haven't decided which yet ) to see if the itching will subside. He was doing so well on the old canidae...why did they have to change the formula...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My guy are still doing really well on it and I am on my 4th bag. Stools are small and hard. But my guys very seldom have food issues, regardless of what they are fed.

Hilton briefly had a couple of soft stools, but that was about it. The yellow spots in the yard stopped when I stopped mixing EVO with the Canidae.

I understand that there are changes coming with Purina Pro Plan as well, effective in October. There has been a lot of discussion on it on the show lists, with some people calling the company, as there is a lot of conflicting information on it.

It appears that the changes will affect the regular beef, chicken and lamb formulas but not the Select line. The regular Pro Plan will be replaced by Pro Plan Shredded:

http://www.proplan.com/shredded_blend.html

Soy will be added, I think in two forms? It is really hard to get an ingredient list for the new food. People who have called Purina have reported the addition of soy and glycerin. I have no idea if the changes are good, bad or indifferent, since I can't find an ingredient listing for the new product. Just something else to be aware of.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My daughter's 2 dogs (not goldens) wont eat the new anymore and they have been rubbing there faces a lot lately.... shes changing there food.... Mine so far are still doing well on it.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I switched Finn a month ago from the new Canidae to Natural Balance. He was scratching himself silly with the new Canidae, and frankly, even the fact that they weren't making a 40-pound bag pissed me off. To me, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well after yesterday, Hootie has a hot spot(never had one) and licking his paws, Maggie licking her paws, Abbie and Cruiser having ear infections, I have taken them off Canidae and have them on Evo, we will see what happens.


----------

